# Befestigung von Rutenhalterungen am Schlauchboot



## Mirco (13. Februar 2006)

Moin Gemeinde, Hallo Schlauchbootkapitäne,

wie befestigt ihr Eure Ruten am/im Schlauchboot?

Bin für jeden Tipp/jede Idee dankbar, egal ob zum Schleppen, oder zum reinen Transport.

Wie fixiert ihr die Ruten?
Welche Rutenhalter könnt ihr empfehlen, oder auch nicht  
Zeigt her Euer Selbstgebasteltes!

An meiner alten Gummiwurst hatte ich zwei Bretter Rutenhalter aus HT-Rohren und Winkeln direkt an den Heckspiegel geschraubt.

Bei meinem neuen Boot wollte ich nicht unbedingt sofort einen Schweizer Käse aus dem Heckspiegel machen.

Hat sich da schonmal jemand ein Blech gekantet und über den Heckspiegel gestülpt?


----------



## Pilkman (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Befestigung von Rutenhalterungen am Schlauchboot*

Hallo,

ich habe zwei Berkley-Rutenhalter aus Kunststoff an meinem Schlauchboot, einfach auch direkt an den Spiegel des Bootes jeweils ganz außen angeschraubt. 

´n Schleppbügel oder sowas in der Art würde an meinem kleinen Böötchen auch etwas überdimensioniert aussehen... :q ... ist ja quasi eher ein Bellyboatersatz mit Spiegel... #6


----------



## Schütti (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Befestigung von Rutenhalterungen am Schlauchboot*

Hallo Schlauchboot-Kollege,

guck dir mal von diesem Bericht das erste Bild von meinem Bötchen an: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=62528

Habe zwei Stück am Heckspiegel montiert. Sind allerdings mit je 4 Holzschrauben fixiert. Wenn du günstig welche suchst, gib´ einfach mal bei ebay "Bootsrutenhalter" ein. Habe dort zwei Stück für 21,00 Euronen ersteigert. Natürlich neu und originalverpackt. 

Die Qualität ist übrigens so #6 .

Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------



## Carptigers (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Befestigung von Rutenhalterungen am Schlauchboot*

Guckst du hier !!!!

http://www.carp-gps.com/product_info.php?cPath=42_58&products_id=187


----------



## Zanderfänger (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Befestigung von Rutenhalterungen am Schlauchboot*

Gude,

...an der Sitzbank festschrauben :m

Askari hat sehr flexible & robuste Bootsrutenhalter, wie die von Berkley für 15,- € im Angebot #6


----------



## HD4ever (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Befestigung von Rutenhalterungen am Schlauchboot*

guck mal *diesen* link bei den Schlauchboottips ....
vielleicht ist ja was passendes dabei ...  :m


----------



## Das_Lo (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Befestigung von Rutenhalterungen am Schlauchboot*

HIER solltest Du alles finden was Du brauchst und wenn Du Dir nur Ideen holst...


----------



## detlefb (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Befestigung von Rutenhalterungen am Schlauchboot*



			
				Das_Lo schrieb:
			
		

> HIER solltest Du alles finden was Du brauchst und wenn Du Dir nur Ideen holst...



http://www.segelladen.de.... dann Angelzubehör klicken.....sonst funzt das nicht


----------



## Mirco (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Befestigung von Rutenhalterungen am Schlauchboot*

Moin Jungs,

na da war ja schon so einiges dabei.

Vielen Dank erstmal!

Also eigentlich kommen nur Heckspiegel und Sitzbank in Frage für die Befestigung von Rutenhaltern.

Die einfachen vertikal angebrachten Kunststoffrohre für den Transport kann man sich leicht selbst bauen. Interessant sind die verstellbatren Teile fürs Schleppen.

@ Carptigers
Die Dinger haben aber einen stolzen Preis!!!


----------



## Carptigers (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Befestigung von Rutenhalterungen am Schlauchboot*

Ja glaube die Halter sind aus Edelstahl , das Rohr aus Kunststoff. Die sind auch vin Amiaud , bekannte französische Firma...Und teuer, aber gut . Hehe


----------



## Das_Lo (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Befestigung von Rutenhalterungen am Schlauchboot*



			
				detlefb schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.segelladen.de.... dann Angelzubehör klicken.....sonst funzt das nicht



Och, hab das einfach mal aus meinen Favs kopiert, aber wenn Du es sagst... also bitte noch Angelzubehör anklicken, danke!#h


----------



## HD4ever (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Befestigung von Rutenhalterungen am Schlauchboot*

vielleicht *solche* ????


----------



## dat_geit (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Befestigung von Rutenhalterungen am Schlauchboot*

UPS; das Lo lebt noch.
Greets aus Holstein.

Andreas


----------



## Dorschfutzi (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Befestigung von Rutenhalterungen am Schlauchboot*

Das ist mein Rutenhalter für 4 €.
	

		
			
		

		
	



8 rostfreie Schrauben mit Scheiben und ein stück Spannriemen vom LKW.
Brauch nie abbauen und hält prima.

Gruß Dorschfutzi


----------

